# Sexual Preference Survey



## Marshan (Mar 1, 2009)

This is a survey for my project in Anthropology. I'm doing it on sexual preference of males and females. I would like if you could answer the question truthfully and honestly. thanks NOTE: *YOU CAN ONLY CHOOSE ONE ANSWER FOR EACH QUESTION.*
*
Males  *(males only) 

What is your age? Over 18 or under

What ethnicity are you? 
White
Black
Asian
Middle Eastern
Hispanic
Native
Mixed race
Other

1.What model is most appealing to you? 
Slender Scarlett
Average Annie 
Fit Fiona 
Curvy Carla 
Plus-Sized Penny
Booty Betty
Pregnant Polly

2.What model is least appealing to you?
Slender Scarlett
Average Annie 
Fit Fiona 
Curvy Carla 
Plus-Sized Penny
Booty Betty
Pregnant Polly







3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
White
Black
Asian
Middle Eastern
Hispanic
Native
Mixed race
Other
Doesnt matter

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
Yes
No 

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
Yes
No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
Yes
No 

*Females*(females only)


What is your age? Over 18 or under

What ethnicity are you? 
White
Black
Asian
Middle Eastern
Hispanic
Native
Mixed race
Other

1.What model is most appealing to you? 
Lean Leon
Average Al
Big Bob
Buff Barney 

2.What model is least appealing to you?
Lean Leon
Average Al
Big Bob
Buff Barney 






3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
White
Black
Asian
Middle Eastern
Hispanic
Native
Mixed race
Other
Doesnt matter

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
Yes
No 

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
Yes
No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
Yes
No


----------



## Dusty201087 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Males  *(males only no shit, seriously? [last bit of sarcasm]) 

What is your age? Over 18 or under

17.

What ethnicity are you? 
White

1.What model is most appealing to you? 
Average Annie 

2.What model is least appealing to you?
Slender Scarlett

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
Doesnt matter

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
No 

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
Yes


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 1, 2009)

What is your age? Over 18 or under

35

What ethnicity are you? 
White

1.What model is most appealing to you? 
Average Annie 

2.What model is least appealing to you?
Plus-sized Penny

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
Doesn&#8217;t matter

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
No 

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
Yes


----------



## Regor (Mar 1, 2009)

What is your age?
Over 18

What ethnicity are you? 
White

1.What model is most appealing to you? 
Curvy Carla 

2.What model is least appealing to you?
Slender Scarlett

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
White

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
Yes

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
n/a


----------



## I_infect (Mar 1, 2009)

What is your age?

-Over 18

What ethnicity are you? 

-White

1.What model is most appealing to you? 

-Booty Betty

2.What model is least appealing to you?

-Slender Scarlett

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?

-Mixed race

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?

-no

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?

-No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?

-Yes... married her


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 2, 2009)

*Male  *(males only) 

What is your age? *Over 18 (23)*

What ethnicity are you? *White*

1.What model is most appealing to you? *Curvy Carla (Love me some fat booty!!!)*

2.What model is least appealing to you?* Slender Scarlett*

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?* White*

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?* No *

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex? *No*

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey? *Yes*


----------



## renzoip (Mar 2, 2009)

*Male  *(males only) 

What is your age? *Over 18*

What ethnicity are you? *Hispanic*

1.What model is most appealing to you? *Average Annie*

2.What model is least appealing to you?* Pregnant Polly*

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?* Doesn't Matter*

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?* No*

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex? *No*

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey? No


----------



## Breakdown (Mar 2, 2009)

What is your age? 
16 

What ethnicity are you?
Hispanic 
1.What model is most appealing to you? 
Average annie

2.What model is least appealing to you?slender scarlett/pregnant polly
 
3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?Doesn't matter 

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
No

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
No 

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey? I'm Single


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 2, 2009)

What is your age? Over 18 

What ethnicity are you? 
White

1.What model is most appealing to you? 
Average Annie 

2.What model is least appealing to you?
Plus-Sized Penny

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
White

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
No 

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
N/A



Why do the ladies only get 4 dudes to choose from? No Curvy Carl? Husky Henry?


----------



## COBHC (Mar 2, 2009)

or maybe a beer gut barry to counter act pregnant polly


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 2, 2009)

What is your age? Over 18 or under

18

What ethnicity are you? 
European/Scandinavian/white
1.What model is most appealing to you? 

Average Annie 

2.What model is least appealing to you?

Slender Scarlett

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?

White


4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?

No 

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?

No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?

Yes (I dont have a girlfriend...so wtf? haha)


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Mar 2, 2009)

Um, I resent having to do the "females only" quiz... your project is so heteronormative! 


What is your age? Over 18

What ethnicity are you? White

1.What model is most appealing to you? Fuck, it's hard to judge anything... assuming Leon's slim but defined as opposed to just skinny, I'll go with him 

2.What model is least appealing to you? Big Bob


3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you? Doesn't matter.


4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with? Fuck no.

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the _same_ sex? I guess... though it's hard to judge REALLY as especially gay culture is massively influenced by certain aspects of the media...

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey? Currently single.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 2, 2009)

What is your age? 21
What ethnicity are you? White
1.What model is most appealing to you? Slender Scarlett/Average Annie I'm really having trouble deciding...
2.What model is least appealing to you? Plus-Sized Penny
3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you? Other, you forgot the Mediterranean complexion, like Italians and so on. White, Middle Eastern
4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with? No
5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
No
6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
N/A


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 2, 2009)

Pretty sure this one's been researched to death. Also, since the responses aren't anonymous, it's invalid as a scientific study - that whole double-blind thing and perception bias thing can be a bitch. Sorry.



Marshan said:


> This is a survey for my project in Anthropology. I'm doing it on sexual preference of males and females. I would like if you could answer the question truthfully and honestly. thanks NOTE: *YOU CAN ONLY CHOOSE ONE ANSWER FOR EACH QUESTION.*
> *
> Males  *(males only)
> 
> ...


----------



## jymellis (Mar 2, 2009)

*Males  *(males only) 

What is your age? 32

What ethnicity are you? 

Native American - Chippewa of the Algonquin Nation


1.What model is most appealing to you? 

a mix of these 2 i guess

Curvy Carla 

Plus-Sized Penny


2.What model is least appealing to you?
Slender Scarlett







3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?

Doesnt matter, but my wife is a blonde, german

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?

No 

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?

No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
Yes

i tend to like my polar opposite. i am 75% native american. brown hair and eyes, dark skin. i also have a bunch of tats and dress "metaly" i guess. i tend to find the exact opposite my ideal mate (like my wife). i like light skin (white but not really STARK white and veiny lol). i like green or blue eyes and blonde or red hair. i also HATE when girls have tats on their arms or hands or chest. i also hate facial piercings on girls. i like a girl that wears high end clothes, assesories, and takes care of themselves.


----------



## hairychris (Mar 2, 2009)

Old enough to legally have an 18yo kid, white
1) Erm out of those Average, I suppose...
2) Don't like outsized, don't like undersized, and fucking hate kids so the pregnant one's right out the window.
3) Doesn't really matter, but I seem to do better with non-British women if that means anything
4) Er no
5) If it does it's at the subconcious level. And I have bad thoughts about Milla Jovovich sometimes.
6) N/A


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 2, 2009)

*Males  *(males only) 

What is your age? Over 18 or under

What ethnicity are you? 
White


1.What model is most appealing to you? 
Average Annie 

2.What model is least appealing to you?
Booty Betty

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
Doesn&#8217;t matter (depends on the person and features, generally white/asian/middle eastern/mixed race is all good, but literally anything )


4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
No 

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
Yes


----------



## playstopause (Mar 2, 2009)

What is your age? *34*

What ethnicity are you? *White*

1- What model is most appealing to you? *Curvy Carla *

2- What model is least appealing to you? *Slender Scarlett*

3- What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you? *Doesnt matter*

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with? *No*

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex? *No*

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey? *Yes *


----------



## PlagueX1 (Mar 2, 2009)

*
Males  *(males only) 

What is your age? Over 18

What ethnicity are you? 
Native American


1.What model is most appealing to you? 
Curvy Carla 


2.What model is least appealing to you?
Slender Scarlet

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
Asian


4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
No 

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
N/A


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 2, 2009)

What is your age? - 18

What ethnicity are you? - White

1.What model is most appealing to you? - Average Annie 

2.What model is least appealing to you? - Pregnant Polly

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you? - White

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with? - No

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex? - No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey? - Currently available to the market.


----------



## darbdavys (Mar 7, 2009)

What is your age? Under 18

What ethnicity are you? White

1.What model is most appealing to you? Average Annie 


2.What model is least appealing to you? Plus-Sized Penny




3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you? White


4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with? No


5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex? No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
Not in a serious friendship (yet maybe ), but yes


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Mar 7, 2009)

*Males  *(males only) 

What is your age? *Over 18 *

What ethnicity are you? 
*Mixed race (Others consider me "white")*

1.What model is most appealing to you? 
*Average Annie *

2.What model is least appealing to you?
*Pregnant Polly (Can't Impregnate a pregnant lady.)
* 
3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
*Doesn&#8217;t matter* *(Usually someone different than my own perceived "race" though; Genetic diversity is good **)*

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
*No *

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
*No* *(at least on a conscious level)*

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
*I'm not currently in a relationship, but generally yes.

*Good luck with your project.


----------



## yevetz (Mar 8, 2009)

MALE

What is your age? Over 18 (22)

What ethnicity are you? 

White

What model is most appealing to you?

Booty Betty

What model is least appealing to you?

Plus-Sized Penny

What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?

Doesn&#8217;t matter

Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?

Yes

In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?

No

Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?

Yes

P.S. I like Slender Scarlett too


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 8, 2009)

What is your age? >18, I'm 21

What ethnicity are you? 
White

1. What model is most appealing to you? 
Slender Scarlett

2. What model is least appealing to you?
Plus-Sized Penny

3. What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
White

4. Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
No

5. In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
No

6. Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
N/A (I'm single)


----------



## yevetz (Mar 8, 2009)

ANSWER BY MY Girlfriend

FEMALE

What is your age? Over 18 (21)

What ethnicity are you? 

White

What model is most appealing to you?

Average Al

What model is least appealing to you?

Big Bob

What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?

White

Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?

Yes

In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?

No

Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?

Yes


----------



## Jachop (Mar 8, 2009)

Males

What is your age? 20

What ethnicity are you?
White

1.What model is most appealing to you?
Average Annie

2.What model is least appealing to you?
Plus-Sized Penny

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
Asian

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
No

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
Yes

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
No


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 10, 2009)

*Males  *(males only) 

What is your age? *Over 18 *(24)

What ethnicity are you? 
*Hispanic*

1.What model is most appealing to you? 
*Average Annie *

2.What model is least appealing to you?
*Pregnant Polly
* 
3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
*Doesn&#8217;t matter* 

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
*No *

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
*No I dont think so. Although I am sure that it was probably embedded in there over the years.*

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
*Usually when I am in a relationship it does
*


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 10, 2009)

Males  (males only) 

What is your age? *Over 18 (19)*

What ethnicity are you? 
*White*

1.What model is most appealing to you? 
*Slender Scarlett*

2.What model is least appealing to you?
*Plus-Sized Penny*

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
*White*

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
*Yes* (A little bit anyway, I respect their opinion but I would have the final say...)

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
* No*

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
*Yes* (N/A really...  )


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 11, 2009)

Males 

What is your age? Over 18

What ethnicity are you?
Mixed race

1.What model is most appealing to you?
Average Annie

2.What model is least appealing to you?
Plus-Sized Penny

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
Hispanic

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
Yes

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
Yes

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
No

fwiw, skin ethnicity makes no sense. ethnicity is divided cultural/traditional bounds, while race is divided by (socially constructed) physical bounds like skin color etc


----------



## Groff (Mar 11, 2009)

What is your age? Over 18 or under - Over 18

What ethnicity are you?
White

1.What model is most appealing to you?
Plus-Sized Penny ...OM NOM NOM NOM

2.What model is least appealing to you?

Curvy Carla - DO NOT WANT!

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?

White

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?

No

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?

No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?

No


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 11, 2009)

Male.

What is your age? 27

What ethnicity are you? White

1.What model is most appealing to you? Average Annie

2.What model is least appealing to you? Booty Betty

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you? Doesn&#8217;t matter (Ok, honestly ghost white with red hair and mad amount freckles but that wasn't on the list, and that's just cause I'm Irish, but in the end it doesn't matter 

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with? No


5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex? No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey? No.


----------



## auxioluck (Mar 11, 2009)

Males (males only) 

What is your age? 23

What ethnicity are you? 
White/Native American (Cherokee)

1.What model is most appealing to you? 
Curvy Carla 


2.What model is least appealing to you?
Pregnant Polly



3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
Doesn&#8217;t matter

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
No 

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
Yes (When we were dating)


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Mar 15, 2009)

What is your age? Over 18 (19)

What ethnicity are you? 
Native

1.What model is most appealing to you? 
Slender Scarlett

2.What model is least appealing to you?
Plus-Sized Penny

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
Doesnt matter

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
No 

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
Yes

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
No 

Just think of the possibilities with a pregnant woman.


----------



## Methilde (Mar 15, 2009)

What is your age? Over 18 or under
*Over 18*

What ethnicity are you? 
*White*
Black
Asian
Middle Eastern
Hispanic
Native
Mixed race
Other

1.What model is most appealing to you? 
Lean Leon
*Average Al
Big Bob* <somewhere between the two 
Buff Barney 

2.What model is least appealing to you?
*Lean Leon*
Average Al
Big Bob
Buff Barney 

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
*White*
Black
Asian
Middle Eastern
Hispanic
*Native*
*Mixed race*
*Other*< natural redheads... me likey!
Doesn&#8217;t matter

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
Yes
*No 
*
5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
Yes
*No*

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
Yes
No
*I have nobody!! *


----------



## S-O (Mar 15, 2009)

Males (males only) 

What is your age? 18 

What ethnicity are you? 
White

1.What model is most appealing to you? 
Average Annie 

2.What model is least appealing to you?
Pregnant Polly

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
Doesnt matter

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
No 

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
n/a


----------



## supertruper1988 (Mar 15, 2009)

*
Males  *

What is your age? Over 18

What ethnicity are you? 
White


1.What model is most appealing to you?
Average Annie 

2.What model is least appealing to you?
Plus-Sized Penny
Pregnant Polly

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
Doesnt matter

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
Yes
5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
Yes


----------



## damigu (Mar 15, 2009)

male

What is your age? Over 18 or under

30

What ethnicity are you?

White

1.What model is most appealing to you?

Curvy Carla

2.What model is least appealing to you?

Booty Betty

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?

Doesn&#8217;t matter

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?

No

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?

Yes

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?

No


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 15, 2009)

I like skinny chicks, probably because I'm 5'11" and weigh at most 150 myself...

Male age 23

White

1 - Slender Scarlett

2 - Pregnant Polly

3 - I find fair-skin attractive

4 - No

5 - Yes (In the sense that it affects the way women look...)

6 - No


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 16, 2009)

Male

What is your age? 20

What ethnicity are you? 
White

1.What model is most appealing to you? 
Slender Scarlett/Average Annie 

2.What model is least appealing to you?
Plus-Sized Penny/Booty Betty 

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
White/Asian/Hispanic

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
No 

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
Yes, anyone that answers no to this question is lying IMO

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
Yes


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 17, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> Males (males only)
> 
> What is your age? 23
> 
> ...



These answers are exactly me, except about double the age! (Are you my long lost son?)


----------



## Variant (Mar 17, 2009)

I like sex.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 17, 2009)

What is your age? Over 18 (21)

What ethnicity are you? 
White


1.What model is most appealing to you? 
Slender Scarlett


2.What model is least appealing to you?
Pregnant Polly



3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
White

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
No 

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
Yes


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 8, 2009)

What is your age? Over 18 or under.
17.

What ethnicity are you? 
Mixed race


1.What model is most appealing to you? 
Pregnant Polly

2.What model is least appealing to you?
Curvy Carla 



3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
White


4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
No 

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
Yes


----------



## mustang-monk (Apr 8, 2009)

What is your age? 20

What ethnicity are you? 
White

1.What model is most appealing to you? 
Average Annie 

2.What model is least appealing to you?
Pregnant Polly



3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
Doesnt matter

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
No 

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
No


----------



## Anton (Apr 8, 2009)

*MALE*

1) What is your age? Over 18(21)

2) What ethnicity are you? White

3) What model is most appealing to you? Slender Scarlett/Average Annie

4) What model is least appealing to you? Pregnant Polly

5) What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you? White/Hispanic

6) Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with? No

7) In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex? No

8) Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey? Still Single


----------



## PnKnG (Apr 9, 2009)

Male (single)

What is your age? Over 18 or under
19

What ethnicity are you? 
White

1.What model is most appealing to you? 
Average Annie 

2.What model is least appealing to you?
Booty Betty

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
Asian

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
No 

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
-


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm a black/cuban male.

I prefer asian and hispanic women. I like em curvy, sometimes a lil chunky, and the booty is a must... 

i don't care what anyone thinks about who i date. it's me and her. it's not me, her and anyone with an opinion.


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 9, 2009)

sex is most definitly my preference


----------



## damigu (Apr 9, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> sex is most definitly my preference



...with men? sheep? couch cushions?

you might want to be a little more specific.


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 9, 2009)

well, not really with men but honestly i havent tried so i cant tell you. sheep i havent tried either. couch cushions omg yeah, umm socks, fruits, well just about anything with a hole or that you can make a hole or that you can jerk off with. yeah i prefer sex. 

oh and i like women too! its probably a tie between women and jerking off that i like best. well its not the same so neither can be best. i like woman sex. and i like to sex myself. i cant help it i just like it a lot. and my gf doesnt mind so its great!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 9, 2009)

What's wrong with Pregnant Polly? She's like the most least favourited in this poll.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 9, 2009)

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> What's wrong with Pregnant Polly? She's like the most least favourited in this poll.



i banged a pregnant chick once and i felt kinda wrong afterwards...


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 9, 2009)

Methilde said:


> What is your age? Over 18 or under
> *Over 18*
> 
> What ethnicity are you?
> ...



[action=Zepp88] is a natural redhead.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 9, 2009)

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> What's wrong with Pregnant Polly? She's like the most least favourited in this poll.



Pregnancy isn't attractive to me at all, I don't like kids, all I can think about is a parasite 


[action=Zepp88] might have "daddy issues".[/action]


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 9, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> Pregnancy isn't attractive to me at all, I don't like kids, all I can think about is a parasite
> 
> 
> * Zepp88 might have "daddy issues".



yes... but you can't get a pregnant chick pregnant... AND...

semen--so i hear--is actually good for the cervix. apparently it helps prep it for dilation when the big moment comes. something like that... 

plus i hear pregnant chicks can be horny as fuck from time to time. help em out. you don't wanna make em feel unattractive when those hormones get to racin'. 

insensitive...


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll leave them all for you.




See, I'm charitable.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 9, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> I'll leave them all for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



deal 

god i'm a loser...


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 10, 2009)

No more of a loser than I am, I'm just more picky.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Male  *(males only) 

What is your age?
Over 18

What ethnicity are you? 
White

1.What model is most appealing to you? 
Curvy Carla (and also Pregnant Polly, am I the only one that find superactractive pregnant girls?)

2.What model is least appealing to you?
Plus-Sized Penny

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
White/Doesn't matter (It's not really that important but I guess I prefer white)

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
No 

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
Yes


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Apr 17, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] is a natural redhead.[/action]



[action=E Lucevan Le Stelle]is also![/action]

[action=E Lucevan Le Stelle]isn't really any competition, luckily for Mike...[/action]


----------



## Shinto (Apr 17, 2009)

What is your age? Over 18 or under
17

What ethnicity are you? 
Asian

1.What model is most appealing to you? 
Average Annie 

2.What model is least appealing to you?
Pregnant Polly

3.What skin ethnicity do you prefer or is most appealing to you?
White

4.Do your friends and family influence the person you go out with?
Yes

5.In some way does the media affect your taste in the opposite sex?
No

6.Does the person you are currently going out with match your standards physically according to your answers on this survey?
N/a (no gf lol)


----------

